# Freyja's home!



## Emiline (Sep 26, 2014)

After a very long wait Freyja is finally home with us!

She went through quite a ordeal with the plane as it was delayed  Thankfully she was giving something to calm her down so she was pretty relaxed when we finally got her.

Pretty sure we were more frazzled then her waiting 2hrs in the heat! Haha

The meds aren't slowing her down none though, she is a VERY bold kitty. I was expecting her to run and find a nice quiet place to hide for the first 24 hrs like Loki did but she is having none of that and is strolling around exploring the place.

I let her and Loki meet through the crack of the door to the bedroom. Loki got his fur in a twist at first and gave a couple of hisses but he quickly calmed down (unlike earlier experiences with other cats/dogs). He is VERY curious about her and she about him. At the moment they are both at the door meowing for each other for the last 15 mins x.x

So I guess that's a good sign! Freyja is completely undisturbed by Loki's initial hissing and is just keen to do her thing. I think when she gets a little more weight on her she will probably be bossing him around!

I am still going to go with a slow introduction at though it is looking pretty promising so far. 

Will upload some more pictures later when she decides to stand still enough!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! She's ADORABLE!! She also looks like she could pick up space signals with those ears!!


----------



## Emiline (Sep 26, 2014)

Believe it or not they are even bigger in person x.x 

She is a little bat cat hehe.

I can barely keep Loki and Freyja away from each other, they are playfully batting and crooning at each other through the door. It is so cute!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

She is so beautiful! I love kitties with big ears. Congratulations!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Omg Emiline!
She is gorgeous! Lol about her ears, though! I can't stop giggling at that.:lol: My kitties ears were huge when I got them last year, but no where near yours, I must say! :wink:
I'm also pretty sure she and Loki will be best buddies! Can't wait to see/hear more about them meeting and having a grand time!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Emiline,
She is beautiful! I love those ears:luv

Judy


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

How old is Loki? He's just a little guy too, right?

TBH if he's under a year I'd just try and intro now - kittens don't have the same territorial protection drive adult cats do and that's what mostly gets in the way of introductions. Well, that and lack of socialization.

Fill a room (not Freyja's safe room) up with toys, scratchers, treats, and two humans. Bring the kittens in at opposite ends of the room and set them free. be ready to intervene, but TBH I'd leave them be until there's real aggression shown: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDDCuc-qLFo 
note the BIG pupils, fluffed tail, and hunched posture. And the VERY mad look on his face. THAT is bad.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRZIqjJ_LdA
This is all fine. A little bit of hissing or growling isn't an issue. Some swatting is fine. But see how each of them defaults to a less stressed position quite a few times? That's what you're looking for - curiosity and respecting space.

If you see behaviour like the first video THEN separate them and do full intros. But a full intro with kittens that haven't been tested this way is a waste of time, IMO.


----------



## Emiline (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks Librarychick.

Loki is about 8-9months old and was desexed at 5months.

I relented this morning and let them go together because Loki has literally been sitting at the door ALL night waiting for her and as soon as I got up he bolted in. 

When I try to serparate them them meow for each other x.x

There is no more hissing or posturing at all. Loki is just chasing her around the room gently batting at her (no claws) and licking her every chance he gets, particularly her genital areas. 

She seems ok with him, just worried because he is a lot bigger than her but I was told not to interfer as they need to sort out the pecking order on their own. 

I think I will let them together for a while and then separate for a while to give Freyja a break cause Loki is VERY full on, following her everywhere.


----------



## Emiline (Sep 26, 2014)

They bat at each other (no claws) and keep darting at each other to make the other flinch.

Loki keeps making a trilling noise where as Freyja is silent.

He keeps trying to jump on her back and then the wrestle and separate so I am guessing they are just playing x.x

I was expecting a lot more... hissing haha


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Sounds like they are already having fun! 
My two act the same as yours and they are both 9-10 lbs (4--4.54 kg) each at almost a year and a half! They also do bunny kicks while biting each other's ears, paws, neck, etc. If they are silent and take turns pouncing on the other, it's all kitten play! I love it especially when they stare at each other with ears facing sideways and tails wagging! Lol. So funny to watch them! :lol:


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

I like the Viking names you have chosen


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

She's beautiful! Sounds like they are becoming BFF. I pretty much did the same instant introduction. They were supervised for the first and second day only. Love to see more pictures!


----------



## Emiline (Sep 26, 2014)

Yeah I think they are just playing but since Loki is a lot bigger I am giving them short supervised play time to allow Freyja to still adjust to the home. 

In the meantime here are the promised pictures!

Helping daddy game (She is SUCH a daddy's girl)









Loki and Freyja first meet 









And my personal favourite... Nap time with Mummy on the first night!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww, so sweet! She looks well adjusted to her new home already. Precious!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!  She is SO adorable and looks so soft! Sounds like her and Loki are liking eachother right off the bat, that's exactly how Ellie and Tootsie were when they met!


----------



## Emiline (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks everyone, she is a treasure and such a bold fearless creature!

And thanks Olywhizz, I always loved Norse mythology growing up so wanted to name my babies after that


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh she's so adorable! I love those big ears. So cute. I'm glad the intros went to well.


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Congratulations! She is lovely.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

She's so cute!!!!!!! What a great pic of her!

I'm glad to hear that things are going well with the two of them!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

OOh congrats on the new fur baby, such a sweetie and its great to hear that both are making great progress in bonding. Love the photos


----------

